# an assortment



## Pete (Aug 6, 2011)

a few things from the greenhouse;

Here _Bollea ecuadoriana_. the color and size is poor for what i have seen this species do at higher elevations, but im happy just to get it to bloom.







These are two pictures from different angle of an absolute monster plant of _Stanhopea embreei_. i find this to be one of the most exceptional of all when you see the flowers in person and this is one of the few Stanhopea species I still keep in my greenhouse. I have posted it in years past but now the shows it puts on are just unbelievable.



_Encyclia radiata_






Here some of my P. bellina and violaceas. a bunch of these pictured came through ooi leng sun nursery or orchidview.






_Kefersteinia tolimensis_ - a colombian miniature that is very floriferous with many flowers born around the base of the plant.






_Miltoniopsis santanae var. alba_






The next two pictures are from the Hilo Orchid Society Show, which is going on this weekend.
First, the beautiful _Dendrobium victoria-reginae_






and here, these next two plants belonging to a friend of mine:
_Laelia praestans var. alba_;..sorry for the poor cell phone picture






and the gorgeous and lesser seen, _Cattleya velutina_






I thought everyone would enjoy to see this too. this is a highly invasive orchid! it takes over huge areas of land all over in hawaii, especially on the east side of the big island. _Arundina graminifolia_


----------



## Pete (Aug 6, 2011)

oops, forgot to attach the _Stanhopea embreei_ photos!


----------



## valenzino (Aug 6, 2011)

...I can feel the scent of stanophea from Italy...:rollhappy:


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 6, 2011)

Excellent blooms, I like all of them!!!! Jean


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Pete, you have some beauties there.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 6, 2011)

Gorgeous as usual!!! all stanhopeas are amazing when grown to specimen size, no matter the species... Great bunch of violaceas too..


----------



## Shiva (Aug 6, 2011)

More beautiful flowers! I have three seedlings of arundina. They won't be invasive here.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 6, 2011)

BTW, what solid fertiliser are you using for the violaceas, Pete?


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 6, 2011)

Wonderful flowers!!!! WOW!!


----------



## Hera (Aug 6, 2011)

Spectacular pictures, thanks.


----------



## jblanford (Aug 6, 2011)

WOW!! Pete, a lot of great looking blooms, thanks.... Jim.


----------



## Pete (Aug 6, 2011)

ive just tried some nutricote on a few of them, usually i dont use controlled release fert on the phals, just grown in sphagnum with water soluble fert. experimenting with a couple different arrangements now though.


----------



## chrismende (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice tour, Pete!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 6, 2011)

I could be jealous...


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Your Fabulous collection*

What a wonderland you have...thank you for sharing and the rainbow was a perfect ending!
Jim


----------



## paphreek (Aug 6, 2011)

Love the Stanhopea!


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2011)

That Bollia is very cool Pete. You rarely see these so awesome!!

One of those violacea looks almost blue. Can you give us a better pic?


----------



## Pete (Aug 7, 2011)

sorry i dont have a closeup handy. it is a P. violacea var. coerulea from Orchidview's breeding


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 7, 2011)

Beautiful blooms! I like the violaceas.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 8, 2011)

Very cool, thanks for sharing.


----------

